# Nib size



## qquake (Jan 17, 2020)

This is a Magnetic Graduate. Does anyone know what size the nib is?


----------



## qquake (Jan 17, 2020)

Is that a 5 on the back?


----------



## TonyL (Jan 17, 2020)

I searched high and low (including several pens shows) for that one and the vertex supreme - I could not. I would love to find an aftermarket  replacement. It was one of my favorite pens. Please LMK. Thank you!


----------



## qquake (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't know if these would work, but I found them in a search.









						Goulet #5 Steel Nib - Silver
					

Polished stainless steel #5 nib, made in Germany by JoWo and engraved with the Goulet Pens "GP" ink splatter logo. This nib will fit most fountain pens that accept a #5 size nib; feed and housing not included.




					www.gouletpens.com
				









						Amazon.com : German Made #5 Steel Nib - Extra Fine Tip : Fountain Pens : Office Products
					

Amazon.com : German Made #5 Steel Nib - Extra Fine Tip : Fountain Pens : Office Products



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ScottZaiss (Jan 18, 2020)

It looks like either a #5 or a #5.5. 
#5’s are easy to find, the link above to Goulet  pens is where I get mine.

I have seen the 5.5’s of a few kits. The only place I have seen them available is https://fprevolutionusa.com/. The good news is they are very affordable (less than $5), and I have found them to be very good quality.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 18, 2020)

Check this out: IPG nibs

You can measure the feed diameter to see what size the nib is.  A #5 nib fits a 5 mm feed, etc.  My cursory search of the intertubes suggests that Penn State is probably the manufacturer of this kit, they should be able to tell you nib specs.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 18, 2020)

Please let me know if any work. You may want to measure all dimensions and check with the seller. Thank you for the above.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 18, 2020)

The graduate uses an odd sized nib, approximately a #5.5, somewhere in between a #5 and a #6. There are many threads on this subject. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 19, 2020)

FGarbrecht said:


> Check this out: IPG nibs
> 
> You can measure the feed diameter to see what size the nib is.  A #5 nib fits a 5 mm feed, etc.  My cursory search of the intertubes suggests that Penn State is probably the manufacturer of this kit, they should be able to tell you nib specs.



That measurement only applies to very few modern nibs. Namely JoWo and Bock produced nibs. There is no standard association of numbers and nib sizes.


----------

